# Authentic Demon Killer Acrylic Storage Box (Size L)



## zadiac (6/1/17)

Mmmm....... I like this very much.

https://www.fasttech.com/products/1...entic-demon-killer-acrylic-storage-box-size-l

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (6/1/17)

good find @zadiac


----------



## GerritVisagie (6/1/17)

Question is, 
Would the missus think it's a gift for her??
I could use one of those


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

